# z31 flywheel/clutch in 89 hardbody?



## Z31 Hardbody (Nov 18, 2008)

i was gonna buy a lightweight flywheel for my truck. and i was going to get one for a 300 and i wanted to make sure that the hardbody clutch and p plate will work with the 300 flywheel.. any answers????


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

How big is it 250 mm? If you're a VG30 V6 powered HB it'll fit! If you're a 4 cylinder try again! Check Out Nissan Motorsport parts catalog you can order it from Courtesy Nissan Parts


----------



## Z31 Hardbody (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah its the vg30i. thought so. now i get to go play with my z31 parts


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

i looked into my parts data base and...
d21 z24 4wd 86-95
vg30 86-94
vg30e 90-95

z31 vg30 87-89
vg30det 87-89

all use the exact same clutch so it wouldnt make a difference if you put the 
z31 300zx clutch i dont know how much diffferent the z32 clutch is i just went off the part numbers. how ever i work at cerritos nissan. if you want prices i can get you prices


----------

